# Peter Pan - The Forgotten Great Work?



## Úlairi (Feb 19, 2009)

Tolkien and C.S Lewis are often the names that emerge at the forefronts of our minds when the word _fantasy_ is brought into conversation. However the name of J.M. Barrie, and his magnificent work of fantasy - _Peter Pan _- is almost never named or associated with those aforementioned. Does anyone consider that Barrie should be placed in the company of these truly beautiful minds?

_Peter Pan_ engulfed me in a world of childlike wonder, amusement and awe. Barrie's understanding of the inner workings of the mind of a child and his ridiculous talent in transforming an adult reader (or viewer) into one of Pan's _Lost Boys_ who never wants to grow up is an irresistable temptation that never once has ceased to stupefy and astonish me. The innocence of the characters is a vehicle of poignancy in the Fall of Pan and the incredible notion that his redemption is also his coming of age. It challenges me in ways that I not once imagined and requests something more of my understanding of the world in which I reside due to its unbounded parallels. _Peter Pan_ is _The Lord of the Flies_ painted on the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel; and I have never wanted to fly more than when I've seen Pan's wide-eyed smile as he soars through my mind's eye.

Does anyone else share the same sentiments about this paragon of fantasy and utterly superlative work?

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin (Feb 20, 2009)

Perhaps I should actually read the book. I’m not sure I can ever get the disturbing visions (and hideous songs) of those unspeakably awful movies with Mary Martin and Sandy Duncan out of my head though.


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 21, 2009)

Illuin said:


> Perhaps I should actually read the book. I’m not sure I can ever get the disturbing visions (and hideous songs) of those unspeakably awful movies with Mary Martin and Sandy Duncan out of my head though.


 
Understandable, but not really constructive, Big Blue.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 21, 2009)

I know where Illuin is coming from. I personally put off reading the Hobbit for several years because the cartoon version scared the heck out of me when I was six and no, I don't like to be frightened (Haven't watched a single horror film in my life). 

That said, _Peter Pan_ is honestly one of the most enjoyable books I have ever read. It doesn't glorify children or grant them a sort of unbelievable innocence, in fact it calls them cruel at several points (which is something anyone who has been around children knows). It is also a very quotable work, two of my favorite, off the top of my head are "All boys grow up, except one" and describing Wendy having a daughter, "And this should not be written in ink but with a golden splash." Those quotes may not be exact, because I'm doing this from memory. 

Quick question: Did anyone like/dislike/see the movie "Finding Netherland?" I watched it about a year ago for the first time and found it very interesting. I'm not sure how accurate it is though.

Also, if you like whimsical children's movies, I really liked the live action version that was done a couple years back. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0316396/
It isn't as dark or meaningful as the book, but the style is really fun to watch.


----------



## Mike (Feb 21, 2009)

The first time the story of _Peter Pan_ showed up in Barrie's work was as a device by which a man tried to lure a little boy into his grasp so he could steal him. I highly suggest you read Jacqueline Rose's _The Case of Peter Pan: or, the Impossibility of Children Fiction_ for some interesting theory on the subject. 

"Finding Neverland" was a good film, but no, it ignores some, erm, aspects of Barrie.
(As you might expect, this has some relation to Lewis Carol and, well, you know)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 23, 2009)

HLGStrider said:


> Quick question: Did anyone like/dislike/see the movie "Finding Netherland?"



_We all know The Netherlands is this make-believe place where Peter Pan and Tinkerbell come from._ -- Joey Tribianni of Friends 

I've never read the book(s?) or watched any movie or cartoon. Always looked like an interesting, fascinating world, though.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 23, 2009)

Ithrynluin said:


> _We all know The Netherlands is this make-believe place where Peter Pan and Tinkerbell come from._ -- Joey Tribianni of Friends
> 
> I've never read the book(s?) or watched any movie or cartoon. Always looked like an interesting, fascinating world, though.



Don't forget the Pensylvainia Dutch!

But no Ulairi - I've never read this book - though I get the feeling I should. You get a vibe these days however that Barrie might have had a fetish for young... well... things... maybe like Tolkien had a fetish for hairy feet or Lewis had a fetish for lions. I don't know. It's one of those books everybody must read but I just haven't gotten around to it. When it comes to fantasy aimed at this age group however Saint Exupery cornered the market for me. The Little Prince is one of the best books ever in my mind (being the greatest work of philosophy of the 20th century) - and so Pan (unfairly) has never gotten a look in.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 23, 2009)

The Little Prince is by far a better book than Peter Pan, but I kind of see them on different levels. The Little Prince is very philosophical, has a lot of very deep thinking, and it kind of turns a hard eye on the world of grown ups who can't see a sheep for the box around it. Peter Pan tends to mock the grown up world without really chastising it and is more what I would consider escapism. 

Let's just say I cried at the end of the Little Prince and had no such reaction to Peter Pan.


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike said:


> The first time the story of _Peter Pan_ showed up in Barrie's work was as a device by which a man tried to lure a little boy into his grasp so he could steal him. I highly suggest you read Jacqueline Rose's _The Case of Peter Pan: or, the Impossibility of Children Fiction_ for some interesting theory on the subject.
> 
> "Finding Neverland" was a good film, but no, it ignores some, erm, aspects of Barrie.
> (As you might expect, this has some relation to Lewis Carol and, well, you know)


 
I was afraid of that when I was reading it many years ago. Amazing that something so seemingly innocent can come from the mind of such deviant corruption. 



Turgon said:


> But no Ulairi - I've never read this book - though I get the feeling I should. You get a vibe these days however that Barrie might have had a fetish for young... well... things... maybe like Tolkien had a fetish for hairy feet or Lewis had a fetish for lions. I don't know. It's one of those books everybody must read but I just haven't gotten around to it. When it comes to fantasy aimed at this age group however Saint Exupery cornered the market for me. The Little Prince is one of the best books ever in my mind (being the greatest work of philosophy of the 20th century) - and so Pan (unfairly) has never gotten a look in.


 
I haven't read _The Little Prince_!  Wow, just another one to add to the ol' list...

As for Elgee's comment about the children being cruel I agree with that but the _innocence _I refer to is that inherent in childhood. However, the Fall of Pan (and his coming of age) now makes more sense that it comes from the mind of a paedophile. In a tormentingly disgusting way it appears that Barrie does not want them to grow up either... blood-chilling. This thread took an unexpected turn...

I'm going to have to read _The Little Prince _now, thanks guys! 

*Cheers, *

*Úlairi.*


----------

